
An Introduction to Google's Go Programming Language - msacks
http://www.thebitsource.com/articles/google-go-programming-introduction/
======
zsouthboy
Goroutines seem nifty as hell; is anyone here using Go for anything yet? Pet
projects? How mature does it seem?

~~~
stevejohnson
Some friends and I are building a specialized database in Go as our senior
project in college. Our code has lots of fiddly bits and currently weighs in
at about 4,000 lines of Go (4,000 more of Python) with a lot more code on the
way. We plan to release parts of it this summer.

So far, the language feels great. After a week of regular use, it feels very
natural. Error reporting is wonderful. As mentioned elsewhere, library support
is lacking, but it's been a good experience for us to build a lot of that
stuff ourselves. The interface and package systems feel just right. We will
likely try to contribute to the standard library in the future.

The only thing we're really missing is generics. We are having trouble
generalizing some data structures and ended up duplicating some for multiple
data types. I hear that those issues will go away this year, though.

~~~
zsouthboy
How's calling go from Python (and vice versa)? Did you have to roll something
or is there something already available?

Python for UI and non-perf sensitive stuff and Go for the under-the-hood stuff
seems like the perfect mix for my future pet projects(having not used Go yet;
perhaps that will change).

~~~
stevejohnson
We are simply passing JSON back and forth over Unix pipes. JSON support in
both languages is great.

------
malkia
I've did a small application called "go runner" - instead of writing Makefile
to run the .go application - it's kind of smart and does it for you - just
type "go something" and it would compile (if needed) and run it, if
"something.go" requies other .go modules it would compiled them too.

It's basically using the Go's own libraries to parse the given .go file, and
detect what additional files needed to be compiled.

<http://github.com/malkia/go-runner>

But that won't compile with latest Go. I've stopped using Go, as I got busy
with other things, but might come back at it.

~~~
johngunderman
A friend of mine actually forked a project that is similar to what you
describe. I believe it currently can build most Go projects, with the
exception of libraries and Go code that calls C. Here's the link to his fork:
<http://github.com/timtadh/gobuild-fork>

~~~
stevejohnson
Tim is also working on the project I mentioned elsewhere in the comments. We
couldn't find a build tool we liked, so he forked gobuild and made a series of
changes to make it more functional. We will try to get the maintainer to pull
from us when we are sure the whole thing is stable and documented.

------
jongraehl
bad taste in names:

type FloatArray []float

type StringArray []string

type Interface interface {

